# I Just HAD to Have Him!!!



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Meet my newest addition! I'm so excited about this little guy. Still need a name......


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*O_O*

He's amazing can i have him?

Names ..... hm ... Roger comes to mind.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

He looks like a Comet or Cozmo.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

aquabid find yes?

Hes gorgeous btw!


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, my first aquabid find. I was looking for a quality fish without international shipping and this is him! He's not even here yet.......keep the names coming and I'll pick the best one!


----------



## FallenMessiah (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow he's a stunner!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Is he from Betta Afinity? It looks just like one she had up recently! Beautiful!!! 

He reminds me of star or space related name...or for food names...Pimento, Julip (mint), Midori (green liquor)...Celadon (color), Berilo (means green)....Franklin (like the money mint)....Bullion (brick of silver),
From wikipedia..."The _crescent_ Moon has been used since ancient times to represent silver." 
Vark - is a foil of very pure silver and is used for garnishing Indian sweets.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw that fish on aquabid. Hahaha funny I'd find it here, he's beautiful. I was thinking of getting him too. Name him Quasar.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow! What great name ideas! I'm never naming my own fish again.....we pick names like Doug and Dudley. I think I have a favorite for the new guy....but just want to think a bit more.......

And yes...he is the fish you saw on aquabid from betta_afinity! Got him for 20 bucks, but I probably would have paid more.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nebula or Nova. He's beautiful!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

_*I like Parnassus too...I'm watching the Terry Gilliam movie & it rules!!! 

That's great you got him from BA...she loves her fishies & my 2 I bought from her 
are doing great  
*_


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

What a small internet world to see this guy again lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! He's so beautiful!! 

I have ordered from betta affinty before. She is great!!


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Geez....everyone is so shocked to see this guy again, but I'm shocked that everyone seems to know where he came from AND you know the person I got him from. Yes, small betta world. 

I love every name suggested, but I think either Quasar or Bullion....still thinking....


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Honestly? 
I'd name him mint in a heartbeat. 
_Mint.
_The thing is ~ Bullion or Quasar sound so hispanic and have the spanish bull fighting feel, and to me he has more of a lighter but streaking minty fresher dark feel.... idk. It just seems to go. If you HAVE to name him Quasar, I'll deal with it.  But uif you name him bullion, not that its a bad name, but i will* die *


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The names Spearmint or Wintergreen seem appropriate here.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I second the person who said Nebula. I really like that name idea.

He is a real stunner! Congrats on getting him.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

zelilaa: LOL Well, we can't have you taking the Voyage prematurely!! Still thinking and waiting for the PERFECT name for this handsome guy....


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont ask me why but I would name him Twitter not after the messenger but cause I like it lol. Yes I am weird.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

DazzleKitty said:


> I second the person who said Nebula. I really like that name idea.
> 
> He is a real stunner! Congrats on getting him.


I said Nebula, so thanks for agreeing. LOL:thankyou:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd name him something majestic like Everest. 

But I like Quasar too.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! He's beautiful! I like Nebula and Quasar too.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quasar! Perfect name.
And to who ever said Quasar sounded Spanish, this is a Quasar:



> *Wikipedia Said:* A quasi-stellar radio source ("quasar") is a very energetic and distant active galactic nucleus


That guys colors make him look pretty energetic and active, not to mention he is coming from someplace else, so his is "distant".


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Quasar! Perfect name.
> And to who ever said Quasar sounded Spanish, this is a Quasar:
> 
> 
> That guys colors make him look pretty energetic and active, not to mention he is coming from someplace else, so his is "distant".


 
I said Quasar. Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

:00000000000 I want him.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:fish: I like Nova.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I like Everest too.

I like ASPEN & would have used it on one of mine...except, then I met a crazy girl with this name & don't want to associate my betta with her. haha

Also.... TUNDRA, MERCURY, JASPER, EUGENE (as in the very green Oregon city that rocks!),
CASCADE, FIRTH (forest), my Ghost Radar just said "CASEY" after being silent for an hour...LoL, so my ghost apparently likes that name.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Instead of getting easier, this is getting harder!!! Now I really like Quasar, Nebula, Mercury, Nova and I thought of Galaxy & Quark. There are even a few others I could go with, but somehow Quasar really stands out. Argh! Too many GREAT names.....need just a little more time........

Thank you all so much for the superb suggestions!!!!!!


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

GORGEOUS! I like the name Sterling


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow!!!! Sterling! Love it. Oh man, now what?


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

bettabum said:


> Wow!!!! Sterling! Love it. Oh man, now what?


:BIGwinky::BIGcool:

the way my betta King got his name was he was a 1st grade classroom fish and all the kids wrote a name and we put them all in a hat and pulled out a name for King. Well I kinda rigged it, it was either King, Firecracker, or Spongebob LOL


----------



## Laskowski911 (Dec 29, 2010)

tinsel

He is a beauty!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Ha! Quark - that's a totally cool name!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh man I have a total weakness for Coppers Lol.

Did someone suggest Sterling (too lazy to look through the pages too see if a name was decided on) Since someone quoted it... If so you should definatly go for it. Sterling the silver copper HM. I want him Lol.


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

HE'S HERE!!! OMG.....he is beautiful beyond words. Those photos did not do him justice at all!!! I took tons and I cannot show his beauty. His fins look like they may have suffered during shipping, but he is still stunning!!! He is silvery and coppery, but there are irridescent shades of lavender, blue and pink. The photos just make him look gray, but NO WAY!!! Now.....names. Oh my. I think these are the finalists and I need help!!!!

Stellar
Quasar
Sterling
Stellar-Quasar
Nebula

I'm going to try to take a picture that does this handsome guy justice. If I get one, I'll put it up.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Whoa!!!!!!!:nicefish:

May I suggest Stardust?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely Quasar.. Hands Down!!:nicefish::nicefish:


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I got a few better photos, but there is nothing like up close and personal! Right now Quasar is winning......my mother likes Stardust. I think I just crossed the line into betta insanity.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow hes beautiful!!! i would name him Saprus

Pronounced (Say-pruh-ss)


----------



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

So... QUASAR is in his new permanent home, where the temperature is a balmy 80 degrees and the winds are out of the north at 0. Clear and sunny conditions expected to continue indefinitely. Thanks for all the help guys. QUASAR is one happy dude! Well, I am too!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

He's so beautiful! I can just imagine his silver morphing and shining as he moves around.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Quasar is a great name. He is a very pretty copper boy!


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

the only word that comes to mind when i look at that fishy is "dang..." *soooo* pretty!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Now I HAVE to have him...lol...he is stunning though.


----------

